# Carolina Aquarium Workshop XXX February 13th-15th, 2015



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The Raleigh Aquarium Society's next Carolina Aquarium Workshop will be held on February 13th-15th, 2015 at the NC State Fairgrounds (1025 Blue Ridge Road, Raleigh, NC 27607) at the Governor James G. Martin Building.

http://raleighaquariumsociety.org/workshop/index.html


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I wish we had a good Society here in Huntsville.
Hmmm... maybe I could start one?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

that's a good idea TOS...no area should be without an aquarium club..


----------

